# Mid-West WMAA Fall Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 29, 2003)

Greetings-
Im proud to announce the addition of a new camp on the WMAA events schedule:

Mid-West Fall Camp
November 1-2, 2003
Detroit, Michigan

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Bong Jornales
Guro Rich Parsons
More TBA

Contact: Paul Janulis
Phone: 248-722-1634
E-mail: pauljanulis@hotmail.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 2, 2003)

Camp is going well!:asian:


----------

